# Nice GSD



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Found this video of a 
nice dog that could probably do any program.


http://youtu.be/imkdaT_ObfY


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I would have been a lot more impressed if, when the helper let the dog have the sleeve in the blind, the dog would have spit the sleeve and reengaged. Instead he ran back to the handler. It was all a game.

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I think he could be taught how to be a little more serious.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you ever get around to training a sport dog, you will find that unless there is something really wrong with the dog, they all run back to the handler. You do things too many times for the dog to be dead serious all the time. They figure it out. You will see them do stupid shit like that around 6 months. LOL

I had to keep an eye on Esko at that age, he would see me fumbling with the leash and take off to re-engage Kevin. Cute, but worthless in sport. However, it is there, and most dogs won't even try to do that at that age.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

one of the nicer long attacks on a gsd i have seen in a little while.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I would have been a lot more impressed if, when the helper let the dog have the sleeve in the blind, the dog would have spit the sleeve and reengaged. Instead he ran back to the handler. It was all a game.
> 
> DFrost



This is a dog trained in sport, doing sport. Spitting out the sleeve and going for the helper is not acceptable or safe behaviour on the training field. If the dog's job is patrol, OF COURSE he would be trained differently and accordingly. 

If I were converting him to patrol, with a good dog like that it would take me less than a week to have him solidly redirected to the helper after a win. 

Basco the brother is also a good dog who could easily do patrol work.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

James Degale said:


> This is a dog trained in sport, doing sport. Spitting out the sleeve and going for the helper is not acceptable or safe behaviour on the training field. If the dog's job is patrol, OF COURSE he would be trained differently and accordingly.
> 
> If I were converting him to patrol, with a good dog like that it would take me less than a week to have him solidly redirected to the helper after a win.
> 
> Basco the brother is also a good dog who could easily do patrol work.


James I am going to disagree with you and agree with David. James the aproach you are advocating would seem IMO to produces a sleeve happy dog. I want my dog to engage the helper and if he spits the sleeve to immediately refocus on the helper. I believe that kind of dog should show better in trial and be rewarded by the judge over against the sleeve happy dog prey barking in the blind playing a game. Again just my opinion.

As for the dog I didn't see anything special about his long bite IMO.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Some of the most famous producing dogs like Harro were the dog you describe. There is a point with a dog in it's training that you can go the **** you I will kill you way, or you can go it is just a game way. Just because they are not snarling doesn't make them less of a dog. That is one of the problems with doing sport, that snarling dog that takes it personal, that looks great at the end of a leash, doesn't always do well in sport where the pressure is put on for control.

Time and again, those dogs need to punk someone. When they get punked, and have to do what they are told, HAVE to behave with the decoy, they tend to melt out. That doesn't mean they run away, but it shows itself in other behaviors. That is why they are not in sport, but can do very well with a PD. Again, just that type of dog and how I see them.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> James I am going to disagree with you and agree with David. James the aproach you are advocating would seem IMO to produces a sleeve happy dog. I want my dog to engage the helper and if he spits the sleeve to immediately refocus on the helper. I believe that kind of dog should show better in trial and be rewarded by the judge over against the sleeve happy dog prey barking in the blind playing a game. Again just my opinion.
> 
> As for the dog I didn't see anything special about his long bite IMO.


Balko and Basco are definitely not sleeve happy dogs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's another from the litter: Black Jack von der Teufelskehle:

http://www.vonderteufelskehle.de/

This dog, taken over from a woman who couldn't manage him as a puppy, is described as a strong dog with good nerves, who likes to dominate the helper. In the description it says that although he retaliates towards handler when given corrections in obedience and protection, he remains führig, i.e. capable of being "handled". He is a very self-willed dog even in private, who always reacts accordingly if something doesn't suit him.The Schutzhund 1/2 shows him having a little go at the handler before starting but gets corrected and works ok afterwards. He's also described as handler-hard but "führig" (able to be kept under control?).

Even if you take away the icing, I guess it's not a bad dog.

The whole litter: Basco, Balko, Black Jac etc. have been x-rayed - all are HD, ED, no spinal defects.

As for spitting the sleeve, that's why our police dogs only train in the sports' clubs until about 12 months and then go on to specialised police dog training, but there are no videos on U-tube, chuckle, chuckle, chuckle.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think dogs are more intelligent than we think sometimes. There are many well trained police dogs that view the helper differently when they are doing sport. Kutter vom Landesberg is an active police k9 and still does his sport work like most sport dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njWkdYhrCgU

Pascha de zennevallei's training was super hard, very hard prong corrections yet his intensity never reduced. There arent too many dogs with this kind of drive, yet he was very sporty, doesn't mean he couldn't be a police dog later. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XlfZVbMjQE


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

That dog is pretty clean in all his behaviors. I bet if you told the helper and handler to prep him as a police dog (patrol) and gave requirements, they could train him just fine.

If that dog tested out well environmentally and could hunt, I would be fine training him for police work, although he seemed to show what could be pre-avoidance behavior around :11 backing up, bark changing. He definitely got more defensive there, and that is with a prey object/training equipment present. I'd have to see it in person and see if I was willing to work with it, or if it just appears that way on video. Other than that I would bet on him being trainable to stick with the man instead of equipment. I get the feeling, with nothing concrete to back it up, that the reason the handler is calling him back so quickly is so that the helper doesn't get bit, or create that problem of the dog getting a dirty re-bite.

It is my belief that this dog, would actually bite the helper/decoy/bad guy without any equipment with very little additional training if any. I think if you have a reasonably solid dog, you can do this with most dogs. The more sporty looking, higher prey dogs are the ones that I am talking about. The one no one has shown much threat to l in training. The dog that perceive it as a "game" especially. 

I would be looking for a different dog now, than any that the military every gave me when I was actually working, and I would certainly train in a different manner to bring the best out in the dog. Not to say there aren't good military dogs out there because I see them regularyly, I just have a way different perspective now, than I used to have of what is actually needed in a dog.

Nice looking dog, and helper work. Thanks for posting the video Will!


----------

